# MADS Meeting



## ggazonas

I'm looking to host a meeting on June 9th, its a Sunday at around 12 noon.

Unfortunatly this is probably the only day I'll be able to have one.

The new frogroom should be complete by then.


----------



## radiata

Works for me...


----------



## GBIII

Don't you ever get tired of moving viv's from one end to the other?

Ha ha, I'll try to be there but my kid will probably have some sporting event.


----------



## Julio

should i hope i can make it then!


----------



## mantisdragon91

Its about time Tired of hearing people complain of why I didn't do one in April while waiting for you.


----------



## cbreon

Id like to attend too. Its a busy time of year, but I hope to be there.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> Its about time Tired of hearing people complain of why I didn't do one in April while waiting for you.


Well I posted it in April..Does that count?

By the way I was at a BBQ on Dungan street on Saturday and walked over your house, but you weren't home. My wife's new bf lives over there. Might be in your area a little more often now, espcially since I'm sure she drag me out with her.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> Its about time Tired of hearing people complain of why I didn't do one in April while waiting for you.


Well I posted it in April..Does that count?

By the way I was at a BBQ on Dungan street on Saturday and walked over your house, but you weren't home. My wife's new bf lives over there. Might be in your area a little more often now, espcially since I'm sure she drag me out with her.


----------



## oddlot

Kim and I will try and make it as usual


----------



## Gnarly

Jeff and I would like to come.


----------



## ggazonas

GBIII said:


> Don't you ever get tired of moving viv's from one end to the other?
> 
> Ha ha, I'll try to be there but my kid will probably have some sporting event.


No more moving anything anymore ever. They are permanent in there new room, the birds took over the other room now. You'll just have to come and see.


----------



## Colin C

I will probably be going to this and can most likely bring a bunch of nice cuttings, I'll post a list as the date approaches.


----------



## ggazonas

Colin C said:


> I will probably be going to this and can most likely bring a bunch of nice cuttings, I'll post a list as the date approaches.


Sounds good. cuttings are always welcomed, especially if its something I don't have.


----------



## Gnarly

I would like some orange & dwarf grey isopods if anyone has them available. 

I can trade for other feeders, or perhaps some plants.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Gnarly said:


> I would like some orange & dwarf grey isopods if anyone has them available.
> 
> I can trade for other feeders, or perhaps some plants.


Katrina,
I should be able to help you out.


----------



## Gnarly

Awesome, thanks Jeremy


----------



## jacobi

Where will this be?


----------



## oddlot

Jenkintown pa. at George's place


----------



## msb5446

I am relatively new to the dart frog scene... Was wondering what is involved at one of these meetings? Thanks


----------



## oddlot

Basically a bunch of us get together and sell/trade frogs,plants,feeders,stories,and such.It's fun to get to know some of the people behind the names and you can learn a lot from each other.Hope to meet you there.


----------



## JeremyHuff

If anyone is interested in true sips, pm me. I can also bring any feeders if requested.


----------



## msb5446

I would love to attend...the million dollar question is if I can convince someone by me to be super awesome enough to watch my two kiddos for me... Finding a sitter for my younger one is generally easy... Finding someone to manage my older daughter (she is a severely disabled 3 year old) is always the challenge... Haven't had a day to take a break from her care in almost a year now, and even then, it was for 2 hours, LOL... Anyone have any isos, springtails, or maybe even any thumbnail/pumillo species they could bring if I can manage a miracle over here with my kiddos?


----------



## oddlot

msb5446 said:


> I would love to attend...the million dollar question is if I can convince someone by me to be super awesome enough to watch my two kiddos for me... Finding a sitter for my younger one is generally easy... Finding someone to manage my older daughter (she is a severely disabled 3 year old) is always the challenge... Haven't had a day to take a break from her care in almost a year now, and even then, it was for 2 hours, LOL... Anyone have any isos, springtails, or maybe even any thumbnail/pumillo species they could bring if I can manage a miracle over here with my kiddos?


 I hope it works out for you.....to answer your last question yes, yes, and yes.Between Jeremy and a few others usually have just about any feeders you want.I have some thumbs and maybe some pumilio depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## mydumname

I'll probably have highland variabilis. Will post as it gets closer or feel free to pm me. May also have a variety of imitators I could bring too. And orangelamasi.


----------



## Julio

I will have 2 sexed pairs of black jeans Kevin moser line $450 will post pics as we get closer and 1 sexed pair of blue jean Brent Brock line


----------



## msb5446

How's this... I currently have:

2 Leucomelas, 2 azureus, 2 anthonyi Santa Isabels (proven pair), proven pair imitator "tarapoto", 4 galacts (red back), 2 cobalt tincs, a trio of mints, and have a proven pair of "vanzolinis" I will be picking up this coming weekend along with vittatus, powder blue tincs, and will be getting amazonicas and pumillo blue jeans next month... 

Looking for thumbnails that are not one of these guys... I saw benedictas that I loved, just couldn't afford right then, truncatus (blue/greenish stripes?), bastimentos (red), bribri (red), isla colon, darklands, red frog beach, escudo (blue/red), cristoball island (red), rio Branco (red) and I am sure there are others I can not think of... Also different imitator morphs as well... Does that help?


----------



## oddlot

I have the bribri and escudo,but they will be too young at that point(with the exception of 1 of the bribri morphed jan 1st which may or may not be spoken for).I have a male cristobal available,and 2 eldorado males.


----------



## oddlot

I also noticed you don't have black jeans yet.I have a pair of them from Julio that are awesome and he has the two pairs posted above.


----------



## Tricolor

Do not think im going to make this one but if anybody in the area wants fabulous yellow terribs from froglet to adult i have them. Also oranges and soon I may part with more adult mints. John


----------



## mantisdragon91

oddlot said:


> I have the bribri and escudo,but they will be too young at that point(with the exception of 1 of the bribri morphed jan 1st which may or may not be spoken for).I have a male cristobal available,and 2 eldorado males.


Morning Lou,

If you still have that Cristobal, I'll be happy to purchase or trade for him. I have a Strictly Import 2010 female that I have been meaning to pair up for quite a while.


----------



## slipperheads

Wish something was held a little further south around DC! Anyone in DC area looking to carpool?


----------



## Julio

Juvenile black jeans 6-8 months old some calling heard $200 each 5 available
Also have 2 sexed pairs at $450/pair will post pics of sexed pairs when I get a chance to take some


----------



## brog32

Should be able to swing by to say hi, but have to make it to a family party....
Things I can bring if wanted:
Proven male Oyapok (Meyers) 2.5 years old- $100
0.0.2 Regina (Aaron/Nabors) 3 months- $60 each
0.0.4 maybe 5 Banded Imitators (Tan) 6-7 months- $65 each
Proven female spotted El Dorado (2008 SNDF) not sure if I want to let go- $130

Looking forward to seeing everyone! 

[email protected]


----------



## oddlot

Here are some Leopard geckos that I can bring.The first trio are aptors het raptors.The others that are shown in pairs are very proven and currently dropping fertile eggs.Inquire for details.I will trade or sell them.


----------



## Keister

I am really debating on weather to come or not because I know I will leave with frogs hahahaha. Does anyone have proven pairs they are selling that aren't ridiculously expensive? Maybe in the $150 and lower range? I have a lot of new frogs coming my way here soon so money is a little tight. This may make things easyer for people so they know what I have... Thanks in advance if anyone has anything!
1.1.4 cobalts 
0.0.3 luecs
0.0.3 Patricia 
0.0.5 azureus 
0.0.3 green and bronze
0.0.3 turquoise and bronze 
0.0.3 matechos

And on the way....
1.1 ole maries
0.1.2 el derados
0.0.3 yellow backs 

And tads on the way
4 saint Isabelas 
1 cobalt tad 
3 terapoto 
3 blue jean


----------



## JeremyHuff

How are you going to morph the blue jeans tads?



Keister said:


> I am really debating on weather to come or not because I know I will leave with frogs hahahaha. Does anyone have proven pairs they are selling that aren't ridiculously expensive? Maybe in the $150 and lower range? I have a lot of new frogs coming my way here soon so money is a little tight. This may make things easyer for people so they know what I have... Thanks in advance if anyone has anything!
> 1.1.4 cobalts
> 0.0.3 luecs
> 0.0.3 Patricia
> 0.0.5 azureus
> 0.0.3 green and bronze
> 0.0.3 turquoise and bronze
> 0.0.3 matechos
> 
> And on the way....
> 1.1 ole maries
> 0.1.2 el derados
> 0.0.3 yellow backs
> 
> And tads on the way
> 4 saint Isabelas
> 1 cobalt tad
> 3 terapoto
> 3 blue jean


----------



## mydumname

You have blue jean tads on the way?


----------



## Tricolor

I believe there is a way to artificially raise pum tads. I know somebody that has had success doing it. I had been doing it briefly but is very time consuming. My tecnique needs improvement. Just did not have the time and I gave up but I did have the tads eating and growing. It would be a way to mass produce pums.


----------



## cbreon

Tricolor said:


> I believe there is a way to artificially raise pum tads. I know somebody that has had success doing it. I had been doing it briefly but is very time consuming. My tecnique needs improvement. Just did not have the time and I gave up but I did have the tads eating and growing. It would be a way to mass produce pums.


I have heard about people trying this but never anything successful...I suppose you could steal feeder eggs from other pums tads and use them to raise the less common/more expensive variety. Although, thats sort of a questionable practice. I know there were some people who tried to use other materials, namely chicken egg yolks to try and feed the tads but I didnt think that it was successful either.


----------



## Keister

mydumname said:


> You have blue jean tads on the way?


Ya my friend has a proven pair that is currently breeding and she is gonna hook me up I shouldn't say I'm getting tads since we will be leaving them in the vivarium to morph out. The pair has a froglet in with them as is that just came out of the water a week ago and seems to be doing very well along with at least one more tad that is doing very well. It's nice that I am able to work with my friend because we just hook each other up with stuff the other doesn't have so we don't have to spend a crap ton of money to get stuff hahaha.


----------



## Tricolor

I have not used the questionable practice raising pum tads. Just wanted that to be clear. I know you were not accusing just did not beaten up ahhh.


----------



## scoy

Is anyone interested in insulated cork sheets. I can also get cork tubes as small or big as wanted. The sheets make a great background and are very easy.


----------



## JeremyHuff

scoy said:


> Is anyone interested in insulated cork sheets. I can also get cork tubes as small or big as wanted. The sheets make a great background and are very easy.


I am very interested in the sheets, but likely not by the time of the meet. Could you bring a sample so I can see it?


----------



## cbreon

Tricolor said:


> I have not used the questionable practice raising pum tads. Just wanted that to be clear. I know you were not accusing just did not beaten up ahhh.


Glad you realized that! I never considered that you might think that, whew! Sorry


----------



## lhu659982

First off, will anyone or could anyone have any Tree Frogs at this Mads meeting? I'm fairly certain I will be at this meeting. I currently have 8 WTF's, actually 2 groups of 4 each 3.1 i believe. 

I am looking to raise Amazon Milky's and Mossy's as well. I know I have spoken with Jeremy Huff about some of these at a past Hamburg show. If anyone has anything let me know. 

Also, I have an army of Tadpoles currently fortifying the Frog Room.
Species: Green & Bronze Auratus (some froglets have morphed in extreme green and some in turquoise) 
Line: Saurian
Age: Tadpole (In water from 3/2013-Current)
Qty: 10+

Species: Azureus
Line: Nabors/Menigoz
Age: Tadpole (In water from 9/2012-Current)
Qty: 7

Species: Cobalt
Line: Nabors
Age: Tadpole (In water from 9/2012-Current)
Qty: 8

The Cobalt and Azureus tadpoles listed above are HUGE. You can tell that their parents are big frogs. They will definitely morph out some big froglets. I figure that since this is "private" meeting aka less hectic than Big Shows, tads shouldn't be a problem to bring. I am currently looking for any other Tinc or Auratus Tadpoles that you guys have available. We all know tadpoles are a nice cheap method of getting some new or additional frogs for our addiction. If you have any tads you'd be interested in trading shoot me a pm I normally check DB 2-3 times a day. 

I am really looking forward to this meeting it will be my first one so I'm excited to meet some new people and see some amazing animals.


----------



## scoy

JeremyHuff said:


> I am very interested in the sheets, but likely not by the time of the meet. Could you bring a sample so I can see it?


No problem.


----------



## oddlot

lhu659982 said:


> First off, will anyone or could anyone have any Tree Frogs at this Mads meeting? I'm fairly certain I will be at this meeting. I currently have 8 WTF's, actually 2 groups of 4 each 3.1 i believe.
> 
> I am looking to raise Amazon Milky's and Mossy's as well. I know I have spoken with Jeremy Huff about some of these at a past Hamburg show. If anyone has anything let me know.
> 
> Also, I have an army of Tadpoles currently fortifying the Frog Room.
> Species: Green & Bronze Auratus (some froglets have morphed in extreme green and some in turquoise)
> Line: Saurian
> Age: Tadpole (In water from 3/2013-Current)
> Qty: 10+
> 
> Species: Azureus
> Line: Nabors/Menigoz
> Age: Tadpole (In water from 9/2012-Current)
> Qty: 7
> 
> Species: Cobalt
> Line: Nabors
> Age: Tadpole (In water from 9/2012-Current)
> Qty: 8
> 
> The Cobalt and Azureus tadpoles listed above are HUGE. You can tell that their parents are big frogs. They will definitely morph out some big froglets. I figure that since this is "private" meeting aka less hectic than Big Shows, tads shouldn't be a problem to bring. I am currently looking for any other Tinc or Auratus Tadpoles that you guys have available. We all know tadpoles are a nice cheap method of getting some new or additional frogs for our addiction. If you have any tads you'd be interested in trading shoot me a pm I normally check DB 2-3 times a day.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this meeting it will be my first one so I'm excited to meet some new people and see some amazing animals.




8 months is way too long for cobalt and azureus to morph,is that the correct dates on the tads?


I have 2 Boophis madagascariensis (giant dagger tree frogs) if you're interested


----------



## Gnarly

Does anyone have a proven female standard leucomela they are willing to part with? PM me with details and price please.


----------



## B-NICE

If I come some how I will have Varadero, Lecus, and LEDs


----------



## oddlot

Gnarly said:


> Does anyone have a proven female standard leucomela they are willing to part with? PM me with details and price please.


I have a proven pair that I would consider,but I don't want to break up the happy couple.


----------



## imzenko

isn't Hamburg Saturday and this meet Sunday. going to be a long weekend if one vendors at Hamburg and sells at this meet.


----------



## mydumname

imzenko said:


> isn't Hamburg Saturday and this meet Sunday. going to be a long weekend if one vendors at Hamburg and sells at this meet.




Yes it will....especially when stuck in Atlantic city wed to Friday.


----------



## lhu659982

oddlot said:


> 8 months is way too long for cobalt and azureus to morph,is that the correct dates on the tads?
> 
> 
> I have 2 Boophis madagascariensis (giant dagger tree frogs) if you're interested



Yeah I thought about that as well. But could it be that since they are bigger it may take them longer to progress through the stages? I mean I have noticed compared to my Green and Bronze they take an additional week or two at least to absorb their tail. Either way they are all healthy and voracious little buggers.


----------



## mydumname

lhu659982 said:


> Yeah I thought about that as well. But could it be that since they are bigger it may take them longer to progress through the stages? I mean I have noticed compared to my Green and Bronze they take an additional week or two at least to absorb their tail. Either way they are all healthy and voracious little buggers.


I agree, that is a very long time for tinc tads. I did experience slower growth over the winter due to temperatures, but winter doesn't last that long. What temps are you keeping them at? If you don't have temps in the 70s, I would suggest some type of heated set up. 

I just finished building a tadpole incubator cabinet so that I don't have to deal with cold temps next winter. This thing is huge.....I just need to experiment with temps to determine how I will heat it. It is also going to be a space saver as well. But depending on quantity and your need, will determine what route best suits you.


----------



## lhu659982

mydumname said:


> I agree, that is a very long time for tinc tads. I did experience slower growth over the winter due to temperatures, but winter doesn't last that long. What temps are you keeping them at? If you don't have temps in the 70s, I would suggest some type of heated set up.
> 
> I just finished building a tadpole incubator cabinet so that I don't have to deal with cold temps next winter. This thing is huge.....I just need to experiment with temps to determine how I will heat it. It is also going to be a space saver as well. But depending on quantity and your need, will determine what route best suits you.


I keep my tads at a solid 73-75 degree level. The cobalt and azureus were given to me from another person w/in the hobby. I know that he was getting out of the hobby so it could be possible that he didn't keep them at a constant higher temp. The tads from my G/Bronze pair normally only take about 2-3 months at the most. So I know that my temps, feeding, partial water changes are working (I know everyone does it a little different). 

I actually just had a Cobalt tad with a cup labeled 10/22 start hanging on the side of his cup so placed the cup in the Grow-out. He seems to be doing well still has a little bit of a tail but he is close to being OOTW completely.


----------



## mydumname

lhu659982 said:


> I keep my tads at a solid 73-75 degree level. The cobalt and azureus were given to me from another person w/in the hobby. I know that he was getting out of the hobby so it could be possible that he didn't keep them at a constant higher temp. The tads from my G/Bronze pair normally only take about 2-3 months at the most. So I know that my temps, feeding, partial water changes are working (I know everyone does it a little different).
> 
> I actually just had a Cobalt tad with a cup labeled 10/22 start hanging on the side of his cup so placed the cup in the Grow-out. He seems to be doing well still has a little bit of a tail but he is close to being OOTW completely.


Interesting. The auratus morphing time seems on par with the right temps. My tincs tend to be closer to the 3-3.5. Interesting that the delayed ones are from someone else. I had tads that came with the adult frogs before....not one morphed. But had no issues at all morphing the tads I got from them once in my possession. Did nothing different. 

Sounds like they will still morph for you though.

Anyway....back to discussion on the meet....I plan to be there +1


----------



## Gnarly

oddlot said:


> I have a proven pair that I would consider,but I don't want to break up the happy couple.


I've got a bunch of boys but not much room.. I got a few offers for a pair... Thanks Lou but, 

I'm going to try to hold out for a lonely lady.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Gnarly said:


> I've got a bunch of boys but not much room.. I got a few offers for a pair... Thanks Lou but,
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out for a lonely lady.


Katrina I have several adults, just no idea on sexes. If I figure them out and have extra, I'll get you a female.


----------



## lhu659982

Also looking to pick up tads even if no one is interested in mine. If you have some extras that you'd be okay selling let me know. I would buy 4-5 tads of each breed so if you are swamped with tads I can help! No preference as to what breeds. Just looking to possibly add some new members the frog force.


----------



## jacobi

I'd like to make this, not sure if I'll be able to. If I can, and I won't know until either that day or a couple days before, I'll be driving in from Brooklyn and willing to carpool.


----------



## Julio

Sexed pair of black jeans available these guys are 14-16 months old $450 for the pair


Female 


Male


----------



## Keister

Is there anyone going that may be willing to trade some tads of really any kind of dart that I don't already have for si tads? Tads are ggazonas line.


----------



## Keister

Oh I forgot to add I am interested in any plants cuttings that people may have for sale? Especially vines and ground covers! Also interested in any odd feeders and iso's. I have whites, purples, and gray stipes, bean beetles, flower beetles and tropical springs. Any different fruit flies I am interested in as well other then hydei, golden hydei, melanos, and Turkish gliders. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MD_Frogger

Any one have or can get me a tree stump?


----------



## Keister

With my recently acquired very thin ole Marie's I am looking to get termites because I have heard that they are very good for thin and breeding frogs because of their high fat content? So anyone who can spare a culture or two will absolutely be a life saver! Just let me know how much they are so I can bring money for them! Thankyou in advance Luke Keister


----------



## JeremyHuff

Keister said:


> With my recently acquired very thin ole Marie's I am looking to get termites because I have heard that they are very good for thin and breeding frogs because of their high fat content? So anyone who can spare a culture or two will absolutely be a life saver! Just let me know how much they are so I can bring money for them! Thankyou in advance Luke Keister


I don't have termites, but I am rearing lesser wax worms which are very good at fattening up animals.


----------



## Keister

JeremyHuff said:


> I don't have termites, but I am rearing lesser wax worms which are very good at fattening up animals.


Alright sign me up! How much did you want for a culture?


----------



## imzenko

give them fly maggots. that will also help with getting weight on them.


----------



## scoy

I bet thos are fun to culture.


----------



## lhu659982

MD_Frogger said:


> Any one have or can get me a tree stump?


How big of a tree stump?


----------



## oddlot

The Cristo male,Bribri froglet and northern variabillis are spoken for.I still have an eldorado male up for grabs and the leopard geckos,giant dagger frogs,and female bufo guttatus(smooth side toad).I will post any other availabilities as we get closer to the meet.


----------



## Bluestar

I'd like to stop by and check the meeting out- I've never attended one besides the Hamburg show. I have an abundance of luec froglets (30x), 10x azureus froglets, and a probable pair of luec adults (2 yrs old), as well as 7x azureus tads if anybody is interested. Also have a proven pair of veraderos.


----------



## ggazonas

My address is 

232 Wyncote Road
Jenkintown, PA 19046

I live close to where Martins aquarium use to be off 611/ old your road


----------



## carola1155

Looks like I may make this one for a couple hours after all...

George, still planning on starting around noon?

Also, if anyone has a female Southern variabilis they'd be willing to part with... you would make me very happy  I have an extra male I could trade (as well as some other stuff) or I could buy it outright.


----------



## rollinkansas

I should have a number of micro mini orchid cuttings available for this meeting...Just need to see what I can divide up. Please send me a PM if interested, and I will send you the list when I see what I can cut up before the show.


----------



## ggazonas

carola1155 said:


> Looks like I may make this one for a couple hours after all...
> 
> George, still planning on starting around noon?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a female Southern variabilis they'd be willing to part with... you would make me very happy  I have an extra male I could trade (as well as some other stuff) or I could buy it outright.


yeah noon works


----------



## B-NICE

If Jacobi comes, I will be there with some Lecus, varadero, and LEDs..


----------



## Keister

If anyone is interested I have a sexed pair of Surinam cobalts that I would be willing to trade for other frogs? Let me know what you have!


----------



## Mike1980

I'd like to try and make it if it's ok.


----------



## mydumname

Is anyone from Queens coming? I will have to leave the meet around 3 to deliver a couple snakes. 2 hour ride for me. Any volunteers? Haha


----------



## Julio

mydumname said:


> Is anyone from Queens coming? I will have to leave the meet around 3 to deliver a couple snakes. 2 hour ride for me. Any volunteers? Haha


depends on who they are going to? and what kind of snakes


----------



## mydumname

Someone who messaged me from my ad on faunaclassifieds. An adult pair of blood pythons.

I'd probably deliver myself, would hate to have guy not show or something but he paid me a good faith down already and is very fast to respond.


----------



## Julio

not a fan of bloods, if it was someone i knew i would have done you the favor. Ask him to meet you half way


----------



## mydumname

No car, ha. Getting an extra $75 to deliver. Covers gas and tolls, but not time or wear and tear. I'll do it, wouldn't mind clearing up some space.


----------



## bobrez

Heyas! I marked my calander. Hope too make it!

Im in need of a male/possiablemale standard imi  anyone with a lead pm pls...
Thanks...


----------



## mydumname

My availability - Not the same as in the classifieds section - 2 additional types. I will not be bringing these unless prearranged most likely. Please PM or email at [email protected] and indicate it is for pick up at the meet.


Species - Arena Blanca Vents
Line/Origin - UE
Age - 2 at 2 months, 2 under a month
Quantity - 4
Price - $125 each

Species - Vanzolini
Line/Origin - EU
Age - these are young at up to a month old
Quantity - 7
Price - $60 each

Species - Orange Lamasi
Age - 1-2 months
Quantity - 5 - Possibly could find more in the adult tanks if you want a bigger group
Price - $25 each

Species - Cainarachi Valley Imitators
Line/Origin - INIBICO
Age - 1-2 months
Quantity - 7
Price - $45 each
Group Prices - 4 for $40 each

Species -Highland Variabilis
Age - 1-2 months
Quantity - 4
Price - $45 each
Group Prices - 4 for $40 each

Species - Intermedius 
Age - 1-2 months
Quantity - 4
Price - $45 each
Group Prices - 4 for $40 each

Species - Iquitos Vent
Line/Origin - UE
Age - 1 month
Quantity - 1
Price - $40 

Species - Borja Ridge Vent
Line/Origin - UE
Age - 1 month
Quantity - 2
Price - $40 each

Species - Yellow Terribilis
Age - Subadult
Quantity - 2
Price - $125 each

Species - Bumble Bee Toads
Line - Captive Bred F1
Age - Young and Small
Quantity - A fair amount - not sure how many I'll bring
Price - $20 each 



*Again, only bringing if prearranged for the most part*


----------



## Julio

ok So here is my final list of stuff that i am gonna bring to the meeting this coming sunday. 

Sexed pair of black jeans available these guys are 14-16 months old $450 for the pair


Female 


Male


also have a sexed pair of Blue jeans for the same price. 

master cultures of purple isos 4 available $25 each

Master cultures of dwarf white isos $15 each 6 available. 

Cuttings of Monstera Dubia $10
great shingling plant, not common 



Might have some monkey ladders available as well $10 3ft long

also have 5 Juvie black jeans $200 each, take all 5 for $900


----------



## JeremyHuff

Here is a list of feeders I plan on bringing. The catch is I could be sold out of some stuff since hamburg is the day before. So reserve stuff to ensure I have it

Black apterous melanogaster
Golden delicious melanogaster
Turkish gliders melanogaster
Black hydei (maybe) 
Golden hydei
D. buzzatti

Bean beetles
Flour beetles

Lesser waxworms starter culture with mixed sizes

Purple Isopods
Dwarf white Isopods
Dwarf striped Isopods
Giant canyon Isopods

Temperate white springtails
Pink springtails (freshly started)
Doug's silver springtails (freshly started)

$8 ea or 3 for $20 mix and match ok. 

Also have magnolia leaves $5 per gal. Bag or 3/$12
Various cypress knees $8-$30
Various potted plants $8 or 3/$20


----------



## Mike1980

JeremyHuff said:


> Here is a list of feeders I plan on bringing. The catch is I could be sold out of some stuff since hamburg is the day before. So reserve stuff to ensure I have it
> 
> Black apterous melanogaster
> Golden delicious melanogaster
> Turkish gliders melanogaster
> Black hydei (maybe)
> Golden hydei
> D. buzzatti
> 
> Bean beetles
> Flour beetles
> 
> Lesser waxworms starter culture with mixed sizes
> 
> Purple Isopods
> Dwarf white Isopods
> Dwarf striped Isopods
> Giant canyon Isopods
> 
> Temperate white springtails
> Pink springtails (freshly started)
> Doug's silver springtails (freshly started)
> 
> $8 ea or 3 for $20 mix and match ok.
> 
> Also have magnolia leaves $5 per gal. Bag or 3/$12
> Various cypress knees $8-$30
> Various potted plants $8 or 3/$20


Hey i'm interested in the cypress knees and magnolia leaf litter if you still have some on sunday.


----------



## Gnarly

I know it's a tad bit last minute, but, if anyone has an extra calling male Bastimento Cemetary, please PM me.


----------



## frogcrazy

Hey George
Do you want us to bring anything on sunday?


----------



## jacobi

As of now I am definitely driving from Brooklyn (unless I have an emergency...) and I have two seats available, if anybody wants a ride.


----------



## mydumname

May be open to trades for something I don't have by the way.

Also would consider a nice proven azureus pair in trade for something.


----------



## carola1155

Anyone have a couple chocolate Leucs? Debating if I'm gonna swing by Hamburg or not so it would be nice is I could just grab them at MADS. PM me... I have a few things to trade or I can buy outright.


----------



## JeremyHuff

carola1155 said:


> Anyone have a couple chocolate Leucs? Debating if I'm gonna swing by Hamburg or not so it would be nice is I could just grab them at MADS. PM me... I have a few things to trade or I can buy outright.



Tom
I could swing by Tim's table if you don't find any. 
J


----------



## carola1155

Thanks Jeremy, sending you a PM


----------



## GBIII

Looks like I'm still good to go.

I can bring 
4ea 2010 SNDF O. pumilio Cristobal F1 1+ year ootw. asking $90 ea.

Froglets from the following morphs
Cobalt $30ea
Azureus $30ea
Citronella $30ea
Matecho $30ea
Giant Orange (Nabors)$50

I believe I can put together a probable pair or two of FG amazonica (formerly vents) $100/ probable pair and may have a varadero $50ea or two available.

Please PM me if interested as I will not be bringing frogs that are not requested to the meet.

George


----------



## GBIII

GBIII said:


> Looks like I'm still good to go.
> 
> I can bring
> 4ea 2010 SNDF O. pumilio Cristobal F1 1+ year ootw. asking $90 ea.
> 
> Froglets from the following morphs
> Cobalt $30ea
> Azureus $30ea
> Citronella $30ea
> Matecho $30ea
> Giant Orange (Nabors)$50
> 
> I believe I can put together a probable pair or two of FG amazonica (formerly vents) $100/ probable pair and may have a varadero $50ea or two available.
> 
> Please PM me if interested as I will not be bringing frogs that are not requested to the meet.
> 
> George


Cristobals are Sold.


----------



## mydumname

mydumname said:


> My availability - Not the same as in the classifieds section - 2 additional types. I will not be bringing these unless prearranged most likely. Please PM or email at [email protected] and indicate it is for pick up at the meet.
> 
> 
> Species - Arena Blanca Vents
> Line/Origin - UE
> Age - 2 at 2 months, 2 under a month
> Quantity - 4
> Price - $125 each
> 
> Species - Vanzolini
> Line/Origin - EU
> Age - these are young at up to a month old
> Quantity - 7
> Price - $60 each
> 
> Species - Orange Lamasi
> Age - 1-2 months
> Quantity - 5 - Possibly could find more in the adult tanks if you want a bigger group
> Price - $25 each
> 
> Species - Cainarachi Valley Imitators
> Line/Origin - INIBICO
> Age - 1-2 months
> Quantity - 7
> Price - $45 each
> Group Prices - 4 for $40 each
> 
> Species -Highland Variabilis
> Age - 1-2 months
> Quantity - 4
> Price - $45 each
> Group Prices - 4 for $40 each
> 
> Species - Intermedius
> Age - 1-2 months
> Quantity - 4
> Price - $45 each
> Group Prices - 4 for $40 each
> 
> Species - Iquitos Vent
> Line/Origin - UE
> Age - 1 month
> Quantity - 1
> Price - $40
> 
> Species - Borja Ridge Vent
> Line/Origin - UE
> Age - 1 month
> Quantity - 2
> Price - $40 each
> 
> Species - Yellow Terribilis
> Age - Subadult
> Quantity - 2
> Price - $125 each
> 
> Species - Bumble Bee Toads
> Line - Captive Bred F1
> Age - Young and Small
> Quantity - A fair amount - not sure how many I'll bring
> Price - $20 each
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *I may be bringing stuff regardless if presold, though I would like to lock in some sales for a few frogs. Feel free to make some offers.
> 
> BB toads look to be spoken for.*


----------



## Mike1980

If anyone has any cork bark slabs im interested. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## brog32

Things I can bring if wanted:
Proven male Oyapok (Meyers) 2.5 years old- $80
0.0.2 Regina (Aaron/Nabors) 3 months- $60 each both for $100
1.0.3 Banded Imitators (Tan) 6-7 months- $60 each all for $220

Might consider trades even though I shouldn't..... hahaha (maybe Highland Bronze or Mints).
I can text or email pictures if need just let me know. Hope all are well, and looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## B-NICE

I need to make some cash. I'm looking to sell froglets of I get a response. 

R. Varadero 0.0.6 UE 1-3 months. $45 ea 3 or more $40 ea

Lecu's 0.0.3 unknown line 1-3 months. $30 all 3 $75

LEDs $20 5 left...


----------



## rollinkansas

I am waiting to hear back first from a couple of people, but if you did not already message me about plants, this is what I will have to bring. Please PM if interested in more info/prices.

Orchids:

Acostea costaricensis 
Stelis hirtella
Masdevallia pygmea 
Stelis hirtzii 
Bulbophyllum alagense ‘large form’
Masdevallia erinacea 
Platystele misasiana 
Lepanthes sp. Ciliisepala keikei
Scaphocepalum pleurothalloidies 
Dendrobium dichaeoides 
Trichosalpinx chameleopanthes 
Bulbophyllum biseriale 
Porroglossum eduardii 
Pleurothallis sp. Ecuador

Other plants:
Gonocormus sp. Fern 
Peperomia sp. Ecuador 
Peperomia emarginella ‘Ecuador’
Peperomia sp. Columbia 
Peperomia sp. Banos, Ecuador


----------



## Julio

My supplier came through so have 14 monkey ladders 5feet long $12 each


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Anyone from Maryland going to MADS meeting? I would like to attend and put some faces to names.I have a few (3 or 4) Retics I can bring-UE line/3-4 month old $125.00 ea or $100.00 ea if all are purchased,1 light orange/peach colored pumilio basti(one of my odd colored offspring from deep orange parents)-adult/12 months,fat and healthy,no calling/possible female-I was going to try and pair up w/male,but already have enough breeding pairs- $100.00,amazonicus Iquitos (5) 2-3 month old $40.00 ea. I may also have some plant cuttings to bring. Anyone bringing any nice terrarium sized broms? Looking forward to seeing everyone! 

Ron


----------



## oddlot

To add to the list I have available:

2 giant pixie frogs.1st one is about the size of a fist 

the second is larger then and open hand (pretty large)will eat adult mice like they're candy

A blue tounge skink which I'm on the fence about,I was told it is a female

All For sale or trade for the right deal.

I can bring shoprite bags full of excelsior for $5 each

Anyone have some springtail masters


----------



## Bluestar

Was wondering if anybody would be willing to trade 3x-4x tree fern fiber panels for a few leuc or azureus froglets? If no trade, could you provide a price?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Bluestar said:


> Was wondering if anybody would be willing to trade 3x-4x tree fern fiber panels for a few leuc or azureus froglets? If no trade, could you provide a price?


Do you want the panels or frogs? I have 8 leucs 40 ea or 3/$100


----------



## mydumname

I have a bunch of panels I can bring.....$3 each


----------



## Bluestar

Sorry, I guess I didn't phrase that very well. I want the panels, I have the frogs that I can offer in trade.


----------



## Keister

What is the address?


----------



## carola1155

Here ya go:



ggazonas said:


> My address is
> 
> 232 Wyncote Road
> Jenkintown, PA 19046
> 
> I live close to where Martins aquarium use to be off 611/ old your road


----------



## Keister

Wow that was quick thankyou very much! -Luke Keister


----------



## Keister

Hey I'm sorry you guys but I am no longer able to attend, I think I broke my ankle yesterday and I really wanna come but my mom has to take me for an x ray instead because it still looks like there is a softball in my ankle and I can't even put weight down on it at all at this point and if it isn't broken then I don't want to actually break it because of an upcoming vacation. I am really sorry everyone. I hope I am able to get the plants and feeders I reserved at a later date. I also will not be able to bring the azureus tad or pick up he yellow back tads. I feel so bad for letting everyone down. Sorry -Luke Keister


----------



## pa.walt

thanks to the G. Gazonas family for frog meet at your house. also good to put faces with the names on here.


----------



## sports_doc

Thanks George for moving, farther away from me....lol.

Now, can someone post pics of George's awesome FR so that I can live vicariously through the lens?

S


----------



## pa.walt

sorry George said no pictures so sports doc couldn't see them.


----------



## sports_doc

Dang' it George !!


----------



## Mike1980

Thanks for the hospitality. Good time!


----------



## Julio

Thanks George for hosting the meeting. Great to see everyone new and old pretty big turnout.


----------



## Gnarly

Thanks so much George for hosting this meet. 

It was great to see everyone, as always. 

& I even made it to work on time


----------



## oddlot

Thanks George for sharing your home and collection again.It was good to see everyone and we grabbed some awesome frogs to add to the collection!



Lou and Kim


----------



## jckee1

Yes thanks for a great time George. It was nice seeing old faces and new ones.


----------



## ggazonas

sports_doc said:


> Dang' it George !!


I never said that Walt...there are some who took photos...if you did please post them.


----------



## GP dynamite

Sounds like everyone had a great time. I'm so sorry I had to work and miss it 
I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## radiata

George,

Thanks again for hosting the MADS meeting - I'm sure a great time was had by all who attended. I think we'll all understand if it is a number of years before you host another one - growing families tend to have that impact on people... 

All the best to you and your wife on the birth, next month, of your first son.

Mazel tov!
Bob


----------



## JeremyHuff

Thanks George. Yeah, enjoy the next few weeks of parental freedom, because you will not have much free time after the baby is born. 
I will try to host the next one. 

J


----------



## msb5446

Thank you George for the chance to enjoy an amazing frog room (if you hear random scratches or "oo! Look at the frog!" In the middle of the night, it's not me gawking, it's a cat... Yeah... Lol) it was awesome to finally put faces to names, although everyone pretty much already knew me thanks to my shock red hair avatar lol) I wish I was able to get up there sooner, but I am grateful I got the chance at all... Fantastic frogs, fantastic folks! And thanks to the incredible folks that I met today - the dart frog community is truly an amazing group of folks! I just got into the door after delivering goodies to Keister and having my car die shortly after leaving (thank you keister and family for the save there, lol!) and have a pair of black jeans to settle in (thank you Julio for the gorgeous frogs!) and some cultures to beef up a slowly growing collection of buggies (thank you Jeremy!) and hopefully will be able get some rest tonight... Kiddos were driving husband batty today... Thank you Lou, "mydumname", captainron, and everyone else! Hope to be able to join in again on a future meet and be able to contribute a bit more next time around!!


----------



## msb5446

Here is a pic of the entrance to froggy heaven that I have on my phone... Won't let me upload more than one at a time from my lovely phone... Really wish I had my dslr with me... Enjoy


----------



## msb5446

Group of terrariums:


----------



## msb5446

Last decent one I got was one of a larger terrarium just outside of the main frog room... Big enough to live in, haha...


----------



## radiata

I believe that's the one with a few very well fed fish "volunteers" lurking in the three inch depth of the water feature ...


----------



## carola1155

Thanks again for having us George, it's always a pleasure... oh and good choice on the name for the little one


----------



## B-NICE

Can anyone I sold LEDs from please leave me some vendors feed back...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-feedback/81099-bradley-e-smith-jr.html


----------



## B-NICE

Thank you for the meet George, and the cuttings...


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Thanks George for hosting MADS,nice to put faces to names (although a lot of faces looked familiar-maybe from Hamburg shows). Really laid back event,and friendly folks.Thanks Jeremy and Richard for the awesome frogs.Love the aluminum frog viv rack and inhabitants of those vivs.Hopefully see most of you at Frogday in September! Ron


----------



## ggazonas

Thanks to everyone who came. We had a good turnout around 30 people. Hopefully I'll be able to do this again next year around the same time.

Since there weren't many pics taken I'll take some soon of the room and post them.


----------

